# How did you find DC?



## keltin (Aug 30, 2007)

Does everyone remember how they found DC? I was doing a Google search on “grilled meatloaf” and this thread was returned. I read that thread and then just stuck around! How did everyone else come by DC?


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually was looking for a good cooking/food message forum.
It was amazingly DIFFICULT to locate DC. 

Forum is the key search term, not chat board, not message board...

Glad I found it.


----------



## miniman (Aug 30, 2007)

I was a member of another cooking discussion forum which slowly was dying and getting spammed. Some of the others mentioned DC and I can along and visited, liked what I saw and stayed.


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 30, 2007)

I was in search for grilling recipes and how to pickle different items. I found what I was looking for here and then discovered the "off topic, jokes" section and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2007)

I was a member of the FoodTV boards. They weere going downhill fast. MJ, a previous admin here at DC, was a member there too and invited me over here. He told me how great everyone was and he was not wrong. It was the best internet move I ever made.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2007)

Like GrillingFool, I was searching specifically for a cooking discussion forum. Not sure what search terms worked, but I found it, read a bunch of threads, and liked the friendly atmosphere.

btw, I never properly introduced myself. I love to cook and wish I had more people to cook for than just my DH and me, and sometimes an exchange student. Sometimes friends, but my health hasn't been great the past several years, so we haven't been entertaining as much as I would like. But I'm getting better and our kitchen remodel is almost done, so I'm planning a very special dinner party 

I was not a very good cook when we first got married; several years later, I took a class on cooking with herbs and just loved it. I fell in love with cooking after that, and since I love to read, sometimes I buy cookbooks just to learn about how that style of cooking developed. 

Recently my closest friend told me her former mother-in-law cooked something different EVERY DAY! She would stop at the store on her way home to pick up anything she needed and make something new. So that's my new cooking inspiration - not quite every day, because there are some favorites that DH and I couldn't do without  but I'm getting more adventurous. And I love it here


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2007)

i was unhappy with all of the trolls, axe-grinders, and cliques on a few other foodie sites, so i searched for a smaller, friendlier site. i found some kind of poll (on c2c, i think?) that listed this site as the 36th or 37th most popular, so i joined. 
within a few weeks, the food tv chat shut down and a wave of newbies arrived. i just sorta became one of the crowd of new guys.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

Another FoodTV refugee.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 30, 2007)

I found DC on (my Yahoo) putting in - cooking forum.  I liked the layout and how this one is handled.  Its the only one I have joined, love it !


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

I was a member of the same board as miniman.  Apparently the site wasn't moderated very well...or at all.  Over a short period of time it was so smarmy I wanted to wash my hands after I'd used my own keyboard, if you get my meaning.

One of the members of my old board referred me here and I've been here ever since.


----------



## amber (Aug 30, 2007)

Same as others have mentioned, I was a member on Food network forums and this site was suggested to me.  Love it here!


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 30, 2007)

I was searching for pasta machines.  I came here and got the best advice on which one to buy, and then I stayed.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 30, 2007)

I was looking for a copy-cat type recipe for the tiny gingerbread muffins at Jason's Deli that I could mix up in my bread maker and I ended up here. I had been thinking about the best way to try and learn to cook. School, individual classes, DVD's, hiring a tutor, etc. When I started reading the posts here, I thought this might be a good place to start since DCers seemed very willing to answer even elementary questions. Also, I like the way the site is set up - it's so easy to search. Last but not least, there are some really funny people here and I LOVE that!


----------



## gourmande (Aug 30, 2007)

I was Googling food stuff (forget what it was now though) and one of the links deep into the search brought me to a post here... I started looking around and I liked what I saw! I used to be quite active in other food forums, one in particular that shut down (unfortunately) and a few that are still quite popular, but then I started pulling back as some of them became too cliquey, some too snooty, one or two just too overbearing (rules, rules more rules... and few other rules) and a couple that were just toooooo boring *snore*. 

But this place, WOW, what a find! It has *all* of what I enjoyed in other forums (or is it fora) and *none* of what I disliked. 

That's a winning formula in my book, so thanks for letting me in 


G


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

I think I had gone to www.ask.com and asked "which is better wolf or viking" since I was in the market for a new range and was getting conflicting information from various salespeople.  Behold!  There was a thread dedicated to that exact topic.  I ended up with the Wolf after the good advice given by the DC people and have been very happy with my selection.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 30, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Another FoodTV refugee.


I also migrated over from Foodtv.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 30, 2007)

keltin said:


> Does everyone remember how they found DC? I was doing a Google search on “grilled meatloaf” and this thread was returned. I read that thread and then just stuck around! How did everyone else come by DC?


 
Hey, that's my thread!

I was looking for a good food/cooking forum and found this place in short order.


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 30, 2007)

Was googling for an imitation crab cake and ended up here.  The rest is history


----------



## sattie (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, about the best that I can do is that I was searching for something.  Either a food, or technique, or something, but I came across this forum more than a year ago and found the greatest group of people... glad I found this place!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 30, 2007)

I was (and still am) a member of Cooking Club of America. Another member (can't remember his name, but he isn't around anymore) posted a link to DC, so I checked it out. I have been here ever since and love it.  I told a few others at CCOA about it and they joined here too. 

Barbara


----------



## Rom (Aug 30, 2007)

i just read my introduction thread, apparently last month i got absolutely hooked on this site because I was looking for a recipe with *"lamb hearts"*, found a thread and never left lol


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

I was searching for a recipe when I bumped into DC.  Trolled around for a few days and liked the atmosphere.  So you're stuck with me and my ineptness at the computer.  No, really, I've learned so much here and I'm really grateful. There's really not a lot to do here in this country and I look forward to my DC mail.  Thanks for all of you who keep this site going.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, expat.  Don't worry about your inability to negotiate the computer.  I'm not much better.  If not for Buck I think I'd be a lost soul.  We're glad you're here.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, Katie E., you're going to make me tear up.  If it wasn't for Buck, Barbara's and Jeenks help  and support I never would have been able to post a picture to the "Guess What This is a Photo of" thread.  This is a great site and I'm glad that y'all are here.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2007)

_I found and joined dc in 2004..After beloning to another food club for about 3 years, I turned tail and hide from the computer for almost 10 years..The place was a horror after you caught on to the games the main clique played..I think I was looking for a recipe and my DH said use the computer, you don't have to buy every cookbook in the city So I worked up my courage and hit food network , that was at the almost end of that mess and was it  a nightmare,so I started searching and ended up looking in here..And as nice as everyone was and helpful as well, It took me almost a month of lurking before I had the nerve to post. That first post did it, everyone who answered was nice, helpful and very kind..I've never even thought of looking any further..So poor DC is stuck with me now. I enjoy every minute here and love each and everyone I've met._
_kadesma_


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad you're here to stay, Kadesma---you've given some great advice and support in the two years that I've been on this site.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 31, 2007)

I was googling for a list of people I hadn`t upset yet, and this place popped up


----------



## buckytom (Aug 31, 2007)

lol, task accomplished, yt. 

you may rest now.


----------



## Dina (Aug 31, 2007)

Found it through a friend and decided I liked this forum better than my actual cooking club bulletin boards.


----------



## keltin (Aug 31, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> I was googling for a list of people I hadn`t upset yet, and this place popped up


 
LOL!!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm yet another refugee from the FN board.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

I was looking for a recipe and found it.


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Aug 31, 2007)

I belonged to a message board for a former hobby of mine (I used to have many, many hobbies).  However, once I became a father, I had to pare down my hobbies.  Since cooking was so fun for me, and I have to eat anyway, I stuck with cooking as my main hobby.

I enjoy the community atmosphere of a well run forum, so I decided to find one for cooking.  I literally entered "discuss cooking forum" into google, and this site popped up.  I lurked for a few days, decided I liked how it felt, and decided to join.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2007)

Let's admit it.  We're all here for the money!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey wait a minute. Some of you get money????


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Just curious----if anyone can fill us in------why did the food network fold?  Sounds like a lot of you were on it.  If you're busy or think this question belongs on another thread, I understand.  But if someone could just give a short answer, I'd be appreciative.  Never been on a site that folded---not yet, at least.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2007)

As happens with many sites, things got nasty.  People were always on the attack.  They closed down the site.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow---I guess the threat of a trip to Marge's woodshed keeps things on the straight  and narrow path here which is great---I've left a few sites myself for the same reason.  Just plain mean-spirited people. Thanks, Andy M. for an honest answer.  Glad that we've all found DC....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been here 5 years!  

The original owner (she lived in England and was either becoming a lawyer or doctor, I can't remember now) left a link at some forum I used to frequent (can't remember the name of it now).  I checked it out and I'm still here - well, after 1 hiatus that is.  I was the 17th member here and have watched this place grow with leaps and bounds!  Some challenging leaps but in the end all good!  I've watched it change hands and I can say since Andy R has owned it he has done nothing but GREAT stuff for our community.  He never stops trying to improve this place and for that I am always grateful!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 31, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Wow---I guess the threat of a trip to Marge's woodshed keeps things on the straight and narrow path here.


 

Just remember I have exclusive rights to all concessions at "The Woodshed"


----------



## Buck (Aug 31, 2007)

I was sitting quietly in the recliner minding my own business one afternoon when Katie E walked into the room, pulled a loaded .357 from here apron pocket, pointed it at my head and said, "Buck, darling, I've just encountered a place called Discuss Cooking Dot Com.  You will go to the site immediately.  You will sign up as a new member.  You will post many wonderful things and make many new friends.  You will do this because you love me and because I don't want to have to scrub blood stains out of the furniture."

So, here I am.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 31, 2007)

Buck said:


> I was sitting quietly in the recliner minding my own business one afternoon when Katie E walked into the room, pulled a loaded .357 from here apron pocket, pointed it at my head and said, "Buck, darling, I've just encountered a place called Discuss Cooking Dot Com.  You will go to the site immediately.  You will sign up as a new member.  You will post many wonderful things and make many new friends.  You will do this because you love me and because I don't want to have to scrub blood stains out of the furniture."
> 
> So, here I am.


 So different from the way I picture your lovely wife, Buck!


----------



## Buck (Aug 31, 2007)

Let me go on record here as stating that Katie E is the most loving, wonderful, caring, beautiful, virtuous woman on the face of the earth.

Did you hear that, Dear?

ps.  She's a dynamite cook too.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2007)

I think Buck's about to have a very long, long weekend.


----------



## keltin (Aug 31, 2007)

Katie E said:


> I think Buck's about to have a very long, long weekend.


 

Uh-oh.......................


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2007)

Hubby found it for me...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 31, 2007)

I was bored and was looking for an internet forum on food and cooking. The FoodTV boards seemed very lame, and I found this site from a search on Yahoo!. Along with KElf and a couple of others, I'm probably one of the very few people that remember posters like Coco, oldcoot, and Carnivore.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> Glad you're here to stay, Kadesma---you've given some great advice and support in the two years that I've been on this site.


Thanks Expatgirl,
I really enjoy just being able to chat back and forth with those who want to, plus if I can help anyone, that's great..I've had many lend me a hand, so returning in kind is a good feeling.
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 31, 2007)

Pure luck, just cruising the net.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Just remember I have exclusive rights to all concessions at "The Woodshed"



I've got the tour maps!


----------



## KellySeven (Sep 3, 2007)

I googled tenderizing meat because I had some old shoes to cook and came across a discussion on ... think it was bi-carb... so.  Well, here I am.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 3, 2007)

I was searching for information on something related to cooking--don't remember what--and all the entries that came up before DC were lame.  Here I found what I wanted and a lot more that I didn't yet know I was looking for.  I lurked for a bit, liked what I saw, and signed up.  I have since benefited greatly from the gracious and interesting people and from the depth of knowledge available.  It's a unique place; I'm glad I found it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2007)

ironchef said:


> I was bored and was looking for an internet forum on food and cooking. The FoodTV boards seemed very lame, and I found this site from a search on Yahoo!. Along with KElf and a couple of others, I'm probably one of the very few people that remember posters like Coco, oldcoot, and Carnivore.



Those are some names I miss seeing IC.    oldcoot's site is still up and running.  It would be pure luck if I tried to e-mail carnivore and actually get him.  I might just give it a try though!  Coco had her hands full with a baby - by now she's probably got one or two more!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 3, 2007)

I miss some of the old people too! Of course I love seeing the site grow and having lots of new members. I have been a member for almost 3 1/2 years. I thought I had joined before James and I were married, but I just checked and I joined April 4, 2004.  LOL 04-04-04!  

Barbara


----------



## Claire (Sep 5, 2007)

Like many here, I started with the Food TV network.  I enjoyed answering questions that many young folk had about cooking.  When they quit having an interactive forum, I looked and found this one.  I really enjoy it.


----------



## Kaddehawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I was searching for cooking sites that could help me find alternative spices for the chili peppers I am allergic to!  LOL   Soooo glad I found it!


----------

